# SB Acoustics Satori MW16P



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not mine, but would love to try these out!!!!

SB Acoustics Satori MW16P 


2 SB Acoustics Satori MW16P 6.5


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are some very interesting drivers. These things are about $287 each normal price so a reserve of $275 for a set is like buying one and getting one free. If I has the cash I would get them to try out. Here are some words from another forum about the driver:



Jeff B. said:


> I have been working with some new drivers so I thought I would post a few pics and comments.
> This is the best midwoofer I have seen for quite some time. It's the new SB Acoustics Satori MW16P. Mine cam efrom Meniscus (you can download the spec sheet on it there, my sample meaured right on spec). It has a Kapoc Papyrus cone, very advanced motor design and Neo magnet. Measurements on it are exceptional for a small speaker. It measured a 29Hz Fs right out of the box and Le was nearly non-existent, measuring only 0.12mH, with the flattest impedance curve I have ever seen in a midwoofer. And speaking of flat - the frequency response was extended to 15khz with no nasty peaking usually associated with hard cones. Very impressive driver. Here's a few pics: Best new midwoofer? - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com


More talk: HTGuide Forum - SB Acoustics SATORI
Voice Coil Test: Voice Coil - Voice Coil November 2011

At the regular price of this SB driver the Scan Illum might win out..but at this ebay price someone looking for this level of driver might find this a very good deal.


----------

